# Honey storage



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Keeping honey heated for long periods of time will degrade the quality and taste of the honey. Best to let it crystallize and then return it to a liquid state when you need to bottle it. Your chest freezer would make a great hot box for doing this. If you are only harvesting small quantities of honey it would be best to pack it in gallon buckets so you are only decrystallizing one gallon at a time instead of the entire bucket. Happy Beekeeping!


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

Perfect response......



pine_ridge_farms said:


> Keeping honey heated for long periods of time will degrade the quality and taste of the honey. Best to let it crystallize and then return it to a liquid state when you need to bottle it. Your chest freezer would make a great hot box for doing this. If you are only harvesting small quantities of honey it would be best to pack it in gallon buckets so you are only decrystallizing one gallon at a time instead of the entire bucket. Happy Beekeeping!


IMHO


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Freeze it........it will not cyrstalize...........


----------

